# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  أمير كمال ورمضان عجب

## الصادق هبانى

*  رمضان يؤدى في الوسط بمستوى عالى من غير ما يكون معاهو أمير ---كليهما فى الوسط لا يلعبان بتفاهم ...في مباراة هلال الأبيض عجب لعب واحدة من أجمل مبارياته فى الفترة الأخيرة عشان أمير ما كان لاعب وأمس لم يتحسن مستواه إلا بعد خروج أمير فأدى بمستوى أكثر من رائع ...يا ريت يريح أمير شوية فى الكنبة ويلعب بعجب فى الوسط مع البقية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملاحظة مهمة 
رغم ان الاتنين طبيعة لعبهما تختلف رمضان هجومي وامير دفاعي

*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*وعلى العكس من ذلك غاب محمد عبدالرحمن تماما بعد خروج بكرى ولم نسمع اسمه الا حين احرز الهدف الخامس، هل لاحظتم ذلك
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*العجب وامير لما يلعبو مع بعض  بكون في بط في الهجمات  
*

----------


## abuashruf

*الزمن يغير كل شئ
بوجود محمد الرشيدوابراهيم جعفرلالااعتقد ان هناك حاجة لوجود امير وراجى حتى فى كنبة الاحتياط
من اكبر عيوبنا اننا نحب الماضى الجميل ولانرحب بالحاضر مهما كان جماله
لاننكر مستويات راجى وامير فى الماضى 
ولكنهما الان صارا عبئا ثقيلا على الفريق
*

----------


## الملك

*هناك إختلاف في طريقة اداء رمضان عجب وأمير كمال ..
رمضان  يجيد اللعب في مناطق الخصم وأمير كمال يميل للإستحواز والتحضير وكلاهما مهم لخلق تنويع في الأسلوب ..
لدي ملاحظة بسيطة وأرجو من صاحب الموضوع الأخ الصفوة الصادق هباني أن يسمح لي ومن خلال موضوعه أن أنبه الجميع لعدم التركيز الشديد على  أمير كمال وإنتقاده في كل صغيرة وكبيرة فالملاحظ أن هناك تحول كامل في الاراء تجاه أمير فبعد أن كان أنشودة أصبح الجميع يستل سهام النقد تجاهه متناسين أنه عائد من فترة توقف بالإضافة لأنه حاله حال كل لاعبي العالم قد يمر بفترات صعبه ولكن الأهم أن أمير كمال هو قائد الفريق وأي إهتزاز للثقه قد يؤثر على المجموعه ...
أمير كمال لاعب بمواصفات خاصه يا صفوة فلا تحملوا عليه ...
تحياتي يا صفوة...
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*انتقاد اللاعب فى منتدى او قروب لااعتقد انه يؤثر فى مستواه
اللاعب السودانى طموحه محدود جدا وغير قابل للتطور الا ماندر
وقد عايشنا هذا الامر منذ القدم
من يفكر فى ان راجى او امير كمال قد يتفكروا فى تطوير مستواهم يظلم نفسه واللاعبين
نهاية اللاعب السودانى بيده لن يؤثر فيها نقد او اشادة
*

----------


## ود المايقوما

*امير كمال
لاعب شفت ولا غنى عنه في اي مباراة ..
وفي مباريات القمة أهم لاعب 

رأي شخصي
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*امير افضل محور في المريخ فهو وحده من يستطيع تغيير الملعب من اليمين للشمال و من الشمال لليمين وهو يساهم في قطع الكورة من الخصم 
أمير رمانة الوسط هذه الأيام
                        	*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*امير كمال بستلم صاح من المدافعين ولاعب بعرف يقيف على الكورة . .
وتحكمو جيد وما عندو مشاكل مع الكورة مهارياً . . 
مشكلتوفي الاسلوب والنهج في طريقة اللعب . .
الثقة المفرطه في نفسو واحيانا لدرجة الفلسفة المضرة . .
واحيانا بحاول يعمل الصعب مع انو السهل بكون متاح . .
لو غير اسلوب لعبو واعتمد على السهل الممتنع بكون افضل لاعب وسط مدافع . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر سعيد
					

امير كمال بستلم صاح من المدافعين ولاعب بعرف يقيف على الكورة . .
وتحكمو جيد وما عندو مشاكل مع الكورة مهارياً . . 
مشكلتوفي الاسلوب والنهج في طريقة اللعب . .
الثقة المفرطه في نفسو واحيانا لدرجة الفلسفة المضرة . .
واحيانا بحاول يعمل الصعب مع انو السهل بكون متاح . .
لو غير اسلوب لعبو واعتمد على السهل الممتنع بكون افضل لاعب وسط مدافع . .



تأييد كامل للتحليل ده
وهو صحيح تماما
                        	*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تأييد كامل للتحليل ده
وهو صحيح تماما



اشكرك يا زعيم على التأييد . .
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*عمر سعيد
   قرأت امير كمال كما لم يفعل احد من قبل الملاحظ ان امير دائما ما يفقد الكره عند محاولته اللعب بجمالية اكثر من الطريقه السهله المتاحه لحظة اللعبه اما من ناحية قراءة الملعب لايتفوق على امير فيها حاليا الا التش 
ما يحتاجه امير هو التوجيه السليم مع التعليمات الصارمه فقط
                        	*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة habashi
					

عمر سعيد
   قرأت امير كمال كما لم يفعل احد من قبل الملاحظ ان امير دائما ما يفقد الكره عند محاولته اللعب بجمالية اكثر من الطريقه السهله المتاحه لحظة اللعبه اما من ناحية قراءة الملعب لايتفوق على امير فيها حاليا الا التش 
ما يحتاجه امير هو التوجيه السليم مع التعليمات الصارمه فقط



تشكر يا راقي . .
                        	*

----------

